# Some of my favorite pictures I took.



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a t3i a while back, still lacking a tripod. But I did get a few nice shots and I just wanted to share with you guys, maybe get some pointers.










































This is the only decent picture I got from the fireworks, I believe this was italy


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

These were taken last night around 2:30 am at cypress viewpoint.










































I'll add more pictures as I take them when I get the time to go out again.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, really like the first one. Sun-down anywhere, and night time shots of the city are always beautiful though!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got pretty bored this afternoon so I decided to drop off some resumes by Grandville Island today and ended up taking some pretty nice panoramic pictures. These were taken at Granville Island and over the Granville Street bridge (this thing was pretty scary if you have fear of heights like I do).


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

makes me a little homesick for Vancouver... I do miss the waterfront.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice pictures Errol. I was hoping they were from your tank though.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> makes me a little homesick for Vancouver... I do miss the waterfront.


The waterfront is amazing, and I'm sure anyone who has ever lived here would miss the place too



bunnyrabbit said:


> Nice pictures Errol. I was hoping they were from your tank though.


Peter I have a separate thread on the photo gallery section, The angels have grown quiet a bit and they're a lot thicker than when I first got them.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's another one I just finished working on, I'm slowly starting to edit all of my pictures so that they're not just stock images.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

er201 said:


> Here's another one I just finished working on, I'm slowly starting to edit all of my pictures so that they're not just stock images.


That looks amazing


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Needs more clean up but it works for now. Heres another one


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres another one, I was trying to make it look more like a painting. Not sure if it worked


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i would love a black and white version of this.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your interpretive photographs! Easy to imagine them framed and hanging on the wall.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i would love a black and white version of this.


Here you are, first pic has too much sharpening hehe, take your pic.


















Ursus sapien said:


> I like your interpretive photographs! Easy to imagine them framed and hanging on the wall.


That was actually the plan till I found out the cost of canvas printing heh. Might have to sell a few hundred stock images before I can actually get an original print for myself.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres another one from grandville Island


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Heres another one, I was trying to make it look more like a painting. Not sure if it worked


I love that shot and yeah I'd say it worked  We are so fortunate to live in one of the most beautiful cities in the world!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.

Heres another one.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

been a while since I've gotten the chance to go out and take pictures.

Heres one I just took recently of the port except from a different position.


----------

